# Necesito ejecutar glxgears para mantener vivo el rendering

## Raenk

Bueee...

Estoy con un problema que me tiene harto que no logro decifrar. He puesto algo en los foros generales (inglés), pero no he tenido éxito.

La situación es que, después de un tiempo de estar loggeado (sea Gnome o KDE) parece que el rendering se cayera por completo, todo el entorno se vuelve lento y el % de CPU en las X se dispara como loco según TOP.

Al querer sacar un diagnóstico he ejecutado glxgears y veo que mis FPS son buenos y que el rendering "funciona" (arriba de 2000). Esto me llevo a darme cuenta que al tener ejecutado glxgears todo funciona muy bien, muy suave, como debe ser. Es como si el rendering estuviera "off" y al ejecutar glxgears arrancara nuevamente.

El último intento/experimento que hice, pensando que mi Xorg.conf de antaño estuviera desactualizado, fue que lo respaldé y posteriormente eliminé para que se generara uno nuevo con ayuda de nvidia-settings y ver si por ahí se solucionaba algo. Pues NO, todo sigue igual.

A continuación paso mi info relevante:

emerge --info

```
Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.31-gentoo-r10-bluemac-2.0 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r10-bluemac-2.0-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_E7200_@_2.53GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 13 May 2010 21:30:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.10

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4-r1

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc:       4.3.4

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA PUEL"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests ccache distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.osuosl.org/ http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/ http://ftp.ucsb.edu/pub/mirrors/linux/gentoo/ "

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/sunrise /usr/portage/local"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa arts berkdb bindist bluetooth bonobo branding bzip2 cairo cdparanoia cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr eds emboss encode esd exif fam firefox firefox3 flac foomaticdb gdbm gif glx gnome gphoto2 gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv ipod ipv6 java joystick jpeg kde kdgraphics lcms ldap libnotify mad mikmod mmx2 mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mpeg2 mudflap mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia ogg opengl openmp oss pam pango pcre pdf perl pic plugins png ppds pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection reiserfs sdl session spell spl sql sse sse2 ssl ssse3 startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype unicode usb vorbis webkit x264 x86 xcb xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia vesa fbdev" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

uname -a

```
Linux bluemac 2.6.31-gentoo-r10-bluemac-2.0 #2 SMP Sun Feb 28 18:31:21 MST 2010 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E7200 @ 2.53GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

Memoria RAM: 3GB

lspci

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: nVidia Corporation Device 07c3 (rev a2)

00:00.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce 630i memory controller (rev a2)

00:01.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce 630i memory controller (rev a1)

00:01.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce 630i memory controller (rev a1)

00:01.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce 630i memory controller (rev a1)

00:01.3 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce 630i memory controller (rev a1)

00:01.4 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce 630i memory controller (rev a1)

00:01.5 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce 630i memory controller (rev a1)

00:01.6 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce 630i memory controller (rev a1)

00:02.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce 630i memory controller (rev a1)

00:03.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP73 LPC Bridge (rev a2)

00:03.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation MCP73 SMBus (rev a1)

00:03.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP73 Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:03.4 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP73 Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:04.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 7100/nForce 630i USB (rev a1)

00:04.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP73 [nForce 630i] USB 2.0 Controller (EHCI) (rev a1)

00:08.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP73 IDE (rev a1)

00:09.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP73 High Definition Audio (rev a1)

00:0a.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP73 PCI Express bridge (rev a1)

00:0b.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP73 PCI Express bridge (rev a1)

00:0c.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP73 PCI Express bridge (rev a1)

00:0d.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP73 PCI Express bridge (rev a1)

00:0e.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP73 IDE (rev a2)

00:0f.0 Ethernet controller: nVidia Corporation MCP73 Ethernet (rev a2)

01:06.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6306 Fire II IEEE 1394 OHCI Link Layer Controller (rev 46)

02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV43 [GeForce 6600] (rev a2)

```

xorg.conf (autogenerado)

```
# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig

# nvidia-xconfig:  version 1.0  (buildmeister@builder63)  Tue Oct 20 21:00:15 PDT 2009

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Layout0"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

EndSection

Section "Files"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from data in "/etc/conf.d/gpm"

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "Unknown"

    HorizSync       28.0 - 33.0

    VertRefresh     43.0 - 72.0

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Device0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

```

Espero me puedan ayudar a encontrar la razón.

Saludos

----------

## gringo

que te dice un eselect opengl list ? porque 2000 fps por segundo que son usando el driver libre, no ?

Lo digo porque abajo parece que usas el binario de nvidia, no el libre.

Por descartar lo obvio, no usas sudo ni nada por el estilo y el usuario está dentro del grupo video, no ?

saluetes  :Wink: 

----------

## Raenk

 *gringo wrote:*   

> que te dice un eselect opengl list ? porque 2000 fps por segundo que son usando el driver libre, no ?
> 
> Lo digo porque abajo parece que usas el binario de nvidia, no el libre.
> 
> Por descartar lo obvio, no usas sudo ni nada por el estilo y el usuario está dentro del grupo video, no ?
> ...

 

Hola

Lo raro es que me está sucediendo en un sistema que tiene bastante tiempo instalado y sucedió de repente, lo cual considero que en alguna actualización se vino la falla.

No uso sudo y el usuario si está en el grupo video.

Del driver si es el libre (portage) y se supone que es el que debe de estar en uso, no ? El xorg.conf se generó en auto.

Aquí va el resultado:

```
Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   nvidia *

  [2]   xorg-x11

```

Gracias !

----------

## pcmaster

Mira a ver cuáles son los últimos paquetes que se han actualizado justo antes del fallo.

----------

## Raenk

 *pcmaster wrote:*   

> Mira a ver cuáles son los últimos paquetes que se han actualizado justo antes del fallo.

 

No ha sido un cambio marcado, ya que no dejó de funcionar de un día a otro y creo que va más allá de un paquete malo.

----------

## ensarman

no usasas el driver libre, sino el driver privativo de nvidia, lo raro es que  el rendering se te cae.

con tu emerge --ingo veo que tienes activado el ccache, la verdad no veo mucha mejora con eso, pero bueh, intenta desactivar el ccache y renstala los nvidia-drivers, aver que sucede, tembien haz la reba de usar algun driver antiguo

----------

## Raenk

 *ensarman wrote:*   

> no usasas el driver libre, sino el driver privativo de nvidia, lo raro es que  el rendering se te cae.
> 
> con tu emerge --ingo veo que tienes activado el ccache, la verdad no veo mucha mejora con eso, pero bueh, intenta desactivar el ccache y renstala los nvidia-drivers, aver que sucede, tembien haz la reba de usar algun driver antiguo

 

Estoy probando con el driver 96.xx, hasta ahora no he tenido problema. Creo que era lo que bien anticipó pcmaster al igual que tu sugerencia.

Saludos

----------

